# First Gear Southern Railway Signal Maintenance Truck in Classifieds



## jmitulla (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fellow MLS members and visitors,

Please take a look in the classified ads under the Accessories category for my ad. This is a great gift for the garden railroader in your life, or for yourself.

In addition to being a MLS member, I am also a member of the Fairfax Station Railroad Museum which is located in Fairfax Station, Virginia. In 2006, we developed this variation of the Power Wagon with First Gear. It was developed as a fund raiser for the museum. 

Any trucks ordered and paid for by December 19th will be shipped out immediately and should arrive by December 24th.

Please PM me or email me at [email protected]

Thank you for helping out our museum and Happy Holidays to you.

Jeff Mitulla


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up one of these a couple years ago. They are very nice with lots of detail.


----------

